# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Meshkujt Tregojne: Fakte per Femrat!

## Force-Intruder

Do te deshiroja te degjoja nga goja e meshkujve e ketij forumi, disa te verteta mbi te cilat kane hedhur drite fale eksperiences se tyre me gjinine femerore.

Pohime ne te cilat kane arritur duke pare sjellje te vazhdueshme femrerore gjate viteve.
Esencat finale te sjelljeve shabllon femerore, te cilat mund ti quajme tashme FAKT, pamvaresisht nese u pelqen atyre apo jo.

Vetekuptohet qe *FAKTI i pare eshte qe jane te mrekullueshme*. Po me tutje?

Fjala gjinise mashkullore!!!


_(P.S. - Eshte fakt qe tani qe disa femra lexuan nje teme te tille, u lindi menjehere deshira per te hapur temen "Femrat Tregojne: Fakte mbi Meshkujt"... apo dicka te ngjashme.)_

----------


## Force-Intruder

Sapo me erdhen disa ne mend :

*FAKT* - Femrat nuk duan kurre nje pergjigje te sinqerte ndaj pyetjeve : 
"Si te dukem me kete veshje?"
"Mos jam shendoshur gje?"
"Te pelqen ngjyra e re e flokeve?"
"Ke deshire te rrime bashke?"

----------


## Force-Intruder

*FAKT* :  Femrat s'kane asnjehere kepuce mjaftueshem.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Bardhi

Femrat duhet per tij dashur shume. E meritojne . Femra eshte nena dhe si e till e meriton respektin  dhe dashurin e botes.
Femra eshte njeri andaj , snqeritet duhet dhe je ok.

----------


## Force-Intruder

*FAKT* : Nje femer pranon jashtezakonisht rralle qe e ka gabim. Ne 99.9% te rasteve eshte detyra e mashkullit te kerkoje falje!

----------


## s0ni

> *FAKT* :  Femrat s'kane asnjehere kepuce mjaftueshem.


haha tamam me duhet te dal te blej nje pale

Fakt: Kemi gjithmone te drejte

----------


## the admiral

femra eshte pengesa me e madhe per emancipimin e femres.

----------


## maryp

> *FAKT* : Nje femer pranon jashtezakonisht rralle qe e ka gabim. Ne 99.9% te rasteve eshte detyra e mashkullit te kerkoje falje!


ketu gabohesh...

----------


## Force-Intruder

OK... Ky eshte fakt i forte fare  :ngerdheshje: 

*FAKT* - Te gjitha femrat, qofshin ne marrdhenie pune, apo ne marrdhenie shkolle, kane nje femer tjeter *ARMIKE TE BETUAR*.
Kjo armikja, gjithmone ben komente pas shpines, ben thashetheme ne kurriz te saj, i prish marrdheniet sociale etj.
Eshte detyra e domosdoshme e cdo mashkulli te degjoje 1 ore ne dite tregime per ARMIKEN dhe te pohoje duke thene : *"Po ta kam thene shpirt qe ajo bushtra eshte e poshter"*

----------


## Force-Intruder

> ketu gabohesh...


S'ka gje... hyj pikerisht te fakti qe citove ti.

Ti -> Femer -> Ke te drejte.
Une -> Mashkull - E kam Gabim.

 :ngerdheshje: 

Faleminderit qe vertetove teorine :P

----------


## maryp

> Sapo me erdhen disa ne mend :
> 
> *FAKT* - Femrat nuk duan kurre nje pergjigje te sinqerte ndaj pyetjeve : 
> "Si te dukem me kete veshje?"
> "Mos jam shendoshur gje?"
> "Te pelqen ngjyra e re e flokeve?"
> "Ke deshire te rrime bashke?"


*Fakt*: nuk e di per femra te tjera por flas per veten time, une dua gjithmone pergjigjje te sinqerta dhe pse mund te mos me pelqejne...

----------


## maryp

> S'ka gje... hyj pikerisht te fakti qe citove ti.
> 
> Ti -> Femer -> Ke te drejte.
> Une -> Mashkull - E kam Gabim.
> 
> 
> 
> Faleminderit qe vertetove teorine :P


jo doja te thoja qe ti po pergjitheson...une ku e kam gabim kerkoj falje..dhe fakti eshte qe shpesh here gaboj

----------


## Force-Intruder

*FAKT* - Nje femer do ti thote gjithmone mashkullit te saj qe ajo eshte e ndryshme nga femrat e tjera.

----------


## e panjohura

Wow,sipas ketyre mendimeve qe kan disa mashkuj per femrat,ne jemi hiq per ta,cfar cilsish pozitive kemi pra??

----------


## s0ni

> *FAKT* - Nje femer do ti thote gjithmone mashkullit te saj qe ajo eshte e ndryshme nga femrat e tjera.


Si eshte kjo puna se hera e pare qe e degjoj

----------


## alem_de

> Wow,sipas ketyre mendimeve qe kan disa mashkuj per femrat,ne jemi hiq per ta,cfar cilsish pozitive kemi pra??


Nuk numrohen e pa njohura.Por kete e din mbasi te jete vone.........

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Wow,sipas ketyre mendimeve qe kan disa mashkuj per femrat,ne jemi hiq per ta,cfar cilsish pozitive kemi pra??


*FAKT* - Femrat mund te bejne femije, meshkujt jo.

(Kjo eshte pozitive them une :P  )

----------


## martini1984

> *Fakt*: nuk e di per femra te tjera por flas per veten time, une dua gjithmone pergjigjje te sinqerta dhe pse mund te mos me pelqejne...


ka dhe te vecanta nuk diskutohet por ne marredhenie pune shkollore etj nje pergjigje te sinqerte ta jep nje mashkull,nje femer e ke RIVALE.
eksperienza e ime kjo ne marredhenie pune.

----------


## Mau_kiko

Fakt eshte qe shumicen e rasteve qe vonohen ne takime, mbledhje, pune, dreq, shejton vonohen per arsye sepse rastesisht shohin ne pasqyre se nje qime floku u ka vajtur nga ana e majte, ndrkohe qe duhej te rrinte gjysem nga e majta e gjysem nga e djathta..

----------


## the admiral

*FAKT*: fjalia e meposhtme me te kuqe. ata qe dine spanjisht le ta perkthejne  :buzeqeshje:

----------

